# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models , Samsung , OPPO and more .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [20 OCT 2016]We are releasing more models , 
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # Samsung SM-G7102 USER Dump Uploaded# Samsung SM-G7102 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung SM-J100ML eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung SM-J100ML Repair Pack Uploaded# OPPO A11W ( Qualcomm ) eMMC Direct Pinouts Uploaded# OPPO A11W ( Qualcomm ) FULL Dump Uploaded  *OPPO A11W ( Qualcomm ):*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC  
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._   You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassanjev

ربنا يحفظ كل المهندسين

----------

